# Two For One Margaritas



## MedicPrincess (Nov 20, 2007)

Stopped by a place on the beach for dinner last shift...in our uniforms....with EMS splattered all over them.  When the waitress asked what we wanted to drink, I said After today that Mango Margarita sounds great.  My partner commented she doesn't like Mango, but the Classic would be fabulous.  The waitress turned and left.  I told my partner SURELY she wasn't going to go get them.

Sure enough, about 5 minutes later here comes with 4!!! Margaritas.....We were in luck!  Its happy hour so the 'ritas are 2for1!

As the owner (who is also the retired Fire Chief of the dept on the beach) rushed over laughing, the poor waitress didn't even seem to get why we couldn't have them.  

Poor thing.  To much sun and salt water I guess.


----------



## indygirl14 (Nov 20, 2007)

Beach?  Too much sand, sun and saltwater?  Haha, I know where I'm looking for a job after I get done with my training...  :lol:


----------

